# Is Ben a clod for buying his wife a kitchen appliance for Christmas?



## SolaScriptura (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok. Among a few other things, I'm getting my wife an ice cream maker for Christmas. I know a bunch of wordlings who say getting anything of this sort for Christmas, birthday, anniversary or Mother's Day is verboten. I say in response, "PFFFFFT!"

So. Am I an unromantic clod for doing so?


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm glad that third choice was there, cuz I was going to say that anyways


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 4, 2009)

I have no idea what I'm talking about _but_ . . . 

It seems like a kitchen appliance is great if your wife likes practical gifts and *didn't ask for something else*. Not every gift needs to be especially "romantic," though it's of course important to keep up in that area.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Dec 4, 2009)

Depends...does *she* want it? Or do *you* want it?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey, it is an ice cream maker. It is not a vacuum cleaner or a blender. Some appliances (exotic coffee makers, etc.) are so unusual and even frivolous that they get a partial exemption from the "no appliance" rule, don't you think?

Of course Ben is a clod, amply demonstrated in almost every post. But, is there no grace? Give a brother some love. 

It's not like he is giving her Turretin or Kohler/Baumgartner's *HALOT* or Lust's lexicon on the LXX or something!


----------



## cpomann (Dec 4, 2009)

Search on youtube for J.C. Penny - Dog House.


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey, I gave my wife a vacuum for her birthday when we first got married. I thought it was a good practical gift. Oops, years later after she had held it in all that time, she let me have it for buying that vacuum. Now as I look back it was a bad gift. It's like telling her to get to work around the house. Now an ice cream maker is a little different in my opinion, especially if she wants it.

-----Added 12/4/2009 at 12:47:16 EST-----



cpomann said:


> Search on youtube for J.C. Penny - Dog House.


----------



## Herald (Dec 4, 2009)

I am thankful for whoever invented gift cards. They are the next best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone who doe not consider an ice cream maker to be romantic obviously does not understand the full implications of ice cream.

Theognome


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 4, 2009)

My wife wouldn't think it was unromantic (though she may still think you were a clod, not sure, I try to keep her away from strange men). She'd love to find an ice cream maker under the Hannukah bush.


----------



## Montanablue (Dec 4, 2009)

Does she want it? Anything she wants is romantic. 

My father (an engineer, bless his heart) buys my mother all sorts of practical things, but they are always things she has expressed an interest in. And he also rounds it out with stuff she doesn't need too - the newest novel by her favorite mystery writer etc etc. 

Anyway, I think an ice cream machine sounds like fun!


----------



## nicnap (Dec 4, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Ok. Among a few other things, I'm getting my wife an ice cream maker for Christmas. I know a bunch of wordlings who say getting anything of this sort for Christmas, birthday, anniversary or Mother's Day is verboten. I say in response, "PFFFFFT!"
> 
> So. Am I an unromantic clod for doing so?



Absolutely not. An ice cream make is one of the best gifts ever...I say this b/c I really like homemade ice cream. It is a romantic gift, everyone knows that ice cream is the world's romance food (unless they are lactose intolerant) - it trumped chocolate, wine, and oysters years ago. Oh, and at least it's not a crock pot.


----------



## calgal (Dec 4, 2009)

Ben as long as you add something nice and personal for her and she said she wants one, the ice cream maker is a nice gift.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 4, 2009)

I like ice cream.


----------



## Webservant (Dec 4, 2009)

I think it's a great idea. I am getting my wife a dishwasher for Christmas, assuming I make any money this month.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 4, 2009)

Great idea! Just be sure and have ingredients on hand to fire it up. Here's a simple, yet yummy recipe:

2 litres of Orange Crush (Or someother type)
2 Cans of Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk

Stir that massive list of ingredients together. Make ice cream according to the directions on your freezer.

Of course this quantity is for a regular old fashioned ice cream freezer. I don't have one of those little new things. Molly wants one for Christmas


----------



## Andres (Dec 4, 2009)

when giving a gift, the wisest thing you can do is find out what someone wants. This is what it all boils down to. You can buy your wife the most unromantic gift possible, but if it is what she wanted, then she will be happy. The flip side equally applies. for example, my wife is not a big jewelry person, at least not fancy stuff (with the exception of her wedding rings). If I were to spend a couple hundred dollars on a diamond necklace that's on all the commercials and all the other women are swooning over, my wife wouild tell me thank you and say it lovely, but I know she would never be that impressed by it because she just didn't desire that. 

With your ice cream maker it all boils down to: did she somehow hint or outright let you know she wants it? Yes? good job. No? it's not too late to take it back. 

(for the record, we have an ice cream maker we've used once in 6 months and a sorbet maker, we have never used)


----------



## Edward (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't consider an ice cream maker in the same class as an electric frying pan, but I agree with the 'it depends' folks. Would you use it to make ice cream for her, or would she use it to make ice cream for you? And is it something she's been wanting? 

That being said, my wife would probably not be happy if that is what she found under the tree.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Dec 4, 2009)

I would say it's a great gift but beware of this!
[video=youtube;4wTg6YB2PRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wTg6YB2PRA[/video]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 4, 2009)

To all who have asked if she wants an ice cream maker...

I am a benevolent dictator, so of course I get my family things for which they have asked. The catch is that while my wife has on many occasions said "I would LOVE that," she hasn't said "I would love that... _for Christmas_."

-----Added 12/4/2009 at 07:56:54 EST-----



MLCOPE2 said:


> I would say it's a great gift but beware of this!
> YouTube - Im In The Doghouse ! Help !



Now THAT was funny!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 4, 2009)

SolaScriptura;



> Ok. Among a few other things, I'm getting my wife an ice cream maker for Christmas. I know a bunch of wordlings who say getting anything of this sort for Christmas, birthday, anniversary or Mother's Day is verboten. I say in response, "PFFFFFT!"
> 
> So. Am I an unromantic clod for doing so?



Personally, I would see that more as a "Family gift" because it's something ALL the family will use and get to enjoy and receive the benefits from not just her..

If she doesn't want to make 'ice cream' but you want homemade ice cream, are you going to ask her if you can use HER ice cream maker to do so??? Or will you just go in, take it out and use it??

unromantic, not necessarily, just depends on how it's presented..


Michael,

I love the video!!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 4, 2009)

BJClark said:


> If she doesn't want to make 'ice cream' but you want homemade ice cream, are you going to ask her if you can use HER ice cream maker to do so??? Or will you just go in, take it out and use it??



None of the above. I'll just tell her I want her to get up and make me some ice cream. I'm confused... why would her desire to not make ice cream for the man who gives her a lavish lifestyle equate to me having to make it?


----------



## ubermadchen (Dec 4, 2009)

Like everyone said, it depends on if she expressed interest in it. If cooking/making goodies, is a love of hers then an ice cream maker would make a wonderful gift. I've received cooking supplies for Christmas for several years now and they are some of my favorite gifts. Of course, cooking for others is a great love/hobby of mine so it's a bit different. I don't think cleaning supplies are that bad of gifts as some may think. It depends on the product. Regular vacuum-- bad; really cool vacuum (like a dyson ball or a roomba/scooba) -- not so bad.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 4, 2009)

I personally can't think of anything MORE romantic than an ice cream maker. In fact, I like the idea so much, I'm considering doing the same. Thanks Ben.

Of course, my own clodness level may influence my thinking on the subject.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 4, 2009)

It's like the gift that keeps on giving. Rather than buying her ice cream, you buy her an ice cream maker so she can make some whenever she wants it! 

And I can't speak to the unromantic clod issue since I myself am an unromantic clod, so...


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Dec 4, 2009)

'Tis a fine gift. _Unromantic_ would be attaching a note to the kitchen appliance saying something like "Know your role."


----------



## Curt (Dec 4, 2009)

OK, in the spirit of sharing, I'll tell you that my and I are buying each other new toilets for Christmas.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 4, 2009)

Being of Scottish descent, I lean toward the practical side. I think this falls in the middle, which is what I often seek in a gift---it's something she has said she wants, it's useful (as opposed to a knick-knack that merely needs dusting, which equals work), and it may be somewhat of a splurge. By this I mean it's unlikely she'll buy it at Walmart next week; it's not a necessity to keep the house running. Therefore, it's different than replacing her iron, for example.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Dec 4, 2009)

I chose I think it's a fine gift because I don't know your wife, and for all I know she might be into that sort of thing, ice cream, and ways to create it and such. It is fun making your own ice cream.

Ice cream generally doesn't top the menu in December though.....


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 4, 2009)

Scottish Lass said:


> Being of Scottish descent, I lean toward the practical side. I think this falls in the middle, which is what I often seek in a gift---it's something she has said she wants, it's useful (as opposed to a knick-knack that merely needs dusting, which equals work), and it may be somewhat of a splurge. By this I mean it's unlikely she'll buy it at Walmart next week; it's not a necessity to keep the house running. Therefore, it's different than replacing her iron, for example.



This seems very sensible; not all people are naturally as sensible as Anna, but I think most mothers generally have come to be pretty practical . My mother would have been delighted with something she could use, rather than something 'useless', or something she had to dust.

And home-made ice cream is a very nice Christmas tradition (as is snow ice-cream).


----------



## nicnap (Dec 4, 2009)

DD2009 said:


> Ice cream generally doesn't top the menu in December though.....



OH it does for me!  I eat more ice cream per year than a Ben & Jerry's taste tester. It takes me about 3 bowls to finish a half-gallon carton. I eat it year round. So all of that being said, Ben, if your wife doesn't like it, I'll pm you my mailing address.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't personally want an ice cream maker, because I don't have/wouldn't make the time to make ice cream (probably b/c it is not my favorite dessert) so I don't think I'd feel like using it much and it would take up storage space. *But*, I love practical gifts. I'd much rather my husband realize that I wanted a set of knives or something and buy it for me, than me agonize over buying it myself. Because if it is practical, but not absolutely necessary, I personally hesitate to buy it. (If it is impractical and not necessary, I somehow agonize less!)

P.S. If you were to make her the ice cream the first time, the present would be a prize in my book!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 4, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Because if it is practical, but not absolutely necessary, I personally hesitate to buy it.
> 
> P.S. If you were to make her the ice cream the first time, the present would be a prize in my book!



Yep.


----------



## coramdeo (Dec 4, 2009)

*Marriage 101.1*

Ya'll gotta be kiddn' me! Everyone knows form Marriage 101.1 you don't ever buy the wife an appliance as a Christmas, birthday, or anniversary gift. Those gifts should be personal - ie. for them and their pleasure alone. Not for the family, not to help with wifely work. This is right up there with don't forget birthdays and anniversaries! Please note: been married 42 years! I learned this lesson the first year. ......and it does not matter what she says about it being ok.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Dec 4, 2009)

Gregg, what about the handful of women who have said otherwise?


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 4, 2009)

I can understand the wisdom of 'Marriage 101'; but people and situations are so different that I think, there are would be too many exceptions for such a thing to be a hard and fast rule? 

Personally I would want to play with the ice cream maker myself; I so like to play with liquid ingredients and things that make noise but if your wife is not so selfish about new toys, I think Jessi's suggestion is great.


----------



## Laura (Dec 4, 2009)

But Gregg, making ice cream isn't laborious, or "wifely work!" I see a huge difference between a vacuum cleaner (though if I got one of those $$$ Dyson kinds I wouldn't complain at all) and a kitchen appliance that lets you make the king of all warm-weather desserts. 

It really all comes down to your wife's disposition. If she likes ice cream and isn't ready to read "Do us all favor and learn to use this" into a practical gift, then... 



a mere housewife said:


> Personally I would want to play with the ice cream maker myself; I so like to play with liquid ingredients and things that make noise but if your wife is not so selfish about new toys, I think Jessi's suggestion is great.



LOL. "I so like to play with liquid ingredients and things that make noise."


----------



## rrfranks (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess when it gets right down to it, it does not matter what we think but what your wife thinks. Unromantic clod or not, I bet your wife wouldn't trade you for the world!


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm with the women who say, "Does she _really_ want it." It reminds me a couple of gifts my husband purchased me. Turns out they were things _he_ wanted: 
*A lava lamp *("Oh sweetheart, it would look great in the living room." 

*A high-tech digital camera *("Oh sweetheart, this is too hard for you to use.". He never let me touch, not even once. It's now his camera. He got out of the doghouse on that one, because he bought another very nice one the following Christmas.)

But my husband's not all bad, he's gone out of his way to find things I really wanted. For our tenth anniversary, he wanted to buy me a bigger diamond. I wanted a cello. I got the cello, and every time I play it, I think of my husband.


----------



## lynnie (Dec 4, 2009)

If she likes to buy low or no fat ice cream made with splenda it is perfect; the diet varieties out there are very limited. If she will eat any kind of cheap sugary junky ice cream, then get her one other personal gift also, just to be safe. Personally I think it is a really nice idea.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 4, 2009)

1) Since when is Christmas a romantic time? (See your pagan celebrations of valentine's day and halloween  )
2) If your wife wants it and you want to get it, get it!
3) Should your wife be upset because of any gift you give her (if you have put thought into it and gave selflessly)? No, we should all receive our gifts without complaining and with joy. If she is upset, then you have bigger problems --> see Gospel.
4) Practical gifts are always better than gifts that do nothing.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 4, 2009)

SolaScriptura;



> None of the above. I'll just tell her I want her to get up and make me some ice cream. I'm confused... why would her desire to not make ice cream for the man who gives her a lavish lifestyle equate to me having to make it?



My husband doesn't always get what he wants just because he asks..just as I don't always get what I want from him just because I ask..often times either one of us will just get up and make what we want for ourselves..as opposed to waiting on the other person...

It may be she is in the middle of something else..when you desire her to make you ice cream..


----------



## he beholds (Dec 4, 2009)

coramdeo said:


> Ya'll gotta be kiddn' me! Everyone knows form Marriage 101.1 you don't ever buy the wife an appliance as a Christmas, birthday, or anniversary gift. Those gifts should be personal - ie. for them and their pleasure alone. Not for the family, not to help with wifely work. This is right up there with don't forget birthdays and anniversaries! Please note: been married 42 years! I learned this lesson the first year. ......and it does not matter what she says about it being ok.



But it does matter if she says it is OK! I really want practical gifts, because they are so not fun to buy! I don't want jewelry or clothes or stuff! 
I have a friend who got eating utensils for her birthday from her husband their first year of marriage, and she hated it. That is something I'd want! Maybe it is because I (we) hate spending money on things for the house, so we never do it. (For instance, we just bought (still cheap ones) curtains to make our ugly living room a little less ugly a month ago, and we've lived here over a year!) 



lynnie said:


> If she likes to buy low or no fat ice cream made with splenda it is perfect; the diet varieties out there are very limited. If she will eat any kind of cheap sugary junky ice cream, then get her one other personal gift also, just to be safe. Personally I think it is a really nice idea.



This is why I wouldn't want one: I am fine with generic vanilla ice cream and banana slices. 



BJClark said:


> SolaScriptura;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The quote in bold, was it a joke? You don't seriously _tell_ your wife that you want her to get up and make you _anything_, do you??? If so, I just was not aware that there were too many Fred Flintstone-type men still around! 
I am sure you were kidding, though! If not, I bet she'd sacrifice some of the lavishness for a please, if you can't have one with the other.

-----Added 12/4/2009 at 01:38:51 EST-----



Scottish Lass said:


> Being of Scottish descent, I lean toward the practical side. I think this falls in the middle, which is what I often seek in a gift---it's something she has said she wants, it's useful (as opposed to a knick-knack that merely needs dusting, which equals work), and it may be somewhat of a splurge. By this I mean it's unlikely she'll buy it at Walmart next week; it's not a necessity to keep the house running. *Therefore, it's different than replacing her iron, for example.*



But even I did ask for an iron!! That is something I'd hate to spend a lot of money on, but it would make my life so much easier--not that I see ironing my husband's clothes very frequently after Christmas comes this year! 

My husband's thing is he hates to buy me something that I asked for. He thinks _that's_ unromantic.


----------



## Kim G (Dec 4, 2009)

I love practical gifts. My husband and I pick out things together, and they are always things we need but don't feel like we can spend the money on the rest of the year. Kitchen appliances, new socks, mildew cleaner, ironing board . . . these all make great gifts for us. 

Perhaps if we were more wealthy we would enjoy less practical gifts. But when you have to watch every penny, you want your money to be spent on things that you'll use often (not flowers or jewelry).


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 4, 2009)

Last Christmas I got her, among other things, a huge cast iron skillet and one of those really high end Kitchen Aid stand mixers. 

First class all the way!


----------



## coramdeo (Dec 4, 2009)

I would and offend do buy things like ice cream makers or new appliances as "just because" gifts but not for Christmas, birthday, or anniversary!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 4, 2009)

I can't believe that 18 people are hating on me so far.

I'd love to hear what kind of Don Juan gifts _you_ give _your_ spouse!


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 4, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I can't believe that 18 people are hating on me so far.
> 
> I'd love to hear what kind of Don Juan gifts _you_ give _your_ spouse!


They just don't share our extreme level of cloddishness, Ben. It's a carefully cultured characteristic.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 4, 2009)

Umm. Your wife doesn't ever have access to the PB, does she...?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 4, 2009)

Brad said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe that 18 people are hating on me so far.
> ...



Indeed. I often think that most people fail to apprecate how tough it is to become a truly cloddish person...

-----Added 12/4/2009 at 05:03:12 EST-----



Skyler said:


> Umm. Your wife doesn't ever have access to the PB, does she...?



Nope. She has absolutely zero interest in accessing the PB.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 4, 2009)

If you were a TOTAL clod you wouldn't be asking the question. And unless you wooed her under false pretenses, she should be familiar with whatever degree of cloddishness you do possess and presumably loves you for it. So go for whatever gift you think she would like, or hit up her best friend for advice if you're not sure.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 4, 2009)

Ben,




> I can't believe that 18 people are hating on me so far.




I don't hate you at all, so I hope your not including me in that count..
all I said is that *I* see that type of gift as more of a 'family' gift and not a personal give your spouse gift..

My husband bought a vacuum cleaner one year..I put it under the tree as a "family" gift..since *I* would not be the only person using it..


----------



## JoyFullMom (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm not a hater...I didn't even vote! LOL!


----------



## Skyler (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't hate you, I just think you're an unromantic clod. Nothin' wrong wif dat.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 4, 2009)

I didn't click on the poll. My suggestion is that it will be a fine gift as long as it is not the *ONLY* gift.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Dec 4, 2009)

Too little information to come up with any response.


----------



## reformed trucker (Dec 4, 2009)

I was going to say nothing says "I love you" like a Kitchen Aid, but you got her one last christmas. You really DO love her...


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 4, 2009)

I just realised that apparently Abraham and Fred Flinstone have something in common:

'And Abraham went quickly into the tent to Sarah and said, "Quick! Three seahs of fine flour! Knead it, and make cakes."' (Genesis 18:6)


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 4, 2009)

> I personally can't think of anything MORE romantic than an ice cream maker. In fact, I like the idea so much, I'm considering doing the same. Thanks Ben.
> 
> Of course, my own clodness level may influence my thinking on the subject.



All I can say is remember the trash can you bought me for our 5th anniversary. Do I need to say more? Let's not go there, okay? 

Do you guys eat a lot of ice cream? It would be a fun gift, not one I would want, but your wife might enjoy it.


----------



## JoyFullMom (Dec 4, 2009)

Mindaboo said:


> > I personally can't think of anything MORE romantic than an ice cream maker. In fact, I like the idea so much, I'm considering doing the same. Thanks Ben.
> >
> > Of course, my own clodness level may influence my thinking on the subject.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kentaro (Dec 4, 2009)

Just to be safe, you might want to put some diamond jewelry in it.
You know, the "other" ice that women like.


----------



## Montanablue (Dec 4, 2009)

Mindaboo said:


> > I personally can't think of anything MORE romantic than an ice cream maker. In fact, I like the idea so much, I'm considering doing the same. Thanks Ben.
> >
> > Of course, my own clodness level may influence my thinking on the subject.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

This definitely ranks as one of the top ten PB posts.


----------



## Theognome (Dec 5, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> 'Tis a fine gift. _Unromantic_ would be attaching a note to the kitchen appliance saying something like "Know your role."



I have never thought of doing something like that, but I considered your comment for a bit. As odd as this will sound to some folks, if I were to actually do that, I know how Toni would react: she gets a kitchen appliance and sees a note that specifically says, "Know your role." She turns around and rushes into my arms. Her role is to be loved by me, and she knows this. Thus my Purdiestness would find such a note extremely romantic.

Theognome


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 5, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> Mindaboo said:
> 
> 
> > > I personally can't think of anything MORE romantic than an ice cream maker. In fact, I like the idea so much, I'm considering doing the same. Thanks Ben.
> ...


Yeah, yeah....but what my Beloved fails to mention is the pair of beautiful amethyst and gold earrings hidden INSIDE the trash cans. And they were very nice stainless steel cans, a smaller nested inside the larger, with foot pedals, even. That was 9 years ago and we're still using both.

She was so mad steam was coming out of her ears, until my son opened the inner can and said, "Hey Mom, there's some kind of little box in here". 

Might of been cloddish, but it was definitely romantically cloddish.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 5, 2009)

Brad said:


> Yeah, yeah....but what my Beloved fails to mention is the pair of beautiful amethyst and gold earrings hidden INSIDE the trash cans. And they were very nice stainless steel cans, a smaller nested inside the larger, with foot pedals, even. That was 9 years ago and we're still using both.
> 
> She was so mad steam was coming out of her ears, until my son opened the inner can and said, "Hey Mom, there's some kind of little box in here".
> 
> Might of been cloddish, but it was definitely romantically cloddish.



Bravo, sir. You have uncovered the characteristic of women everywhere to not tell the WHOLE story in an effort to make us look like unromantic/thoughtless oafs. I think they must take a class or something. (Sorry Mindaboo...gotta stick with Brad on this one.)


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 5, 2009)

> Bravo, sir. You have uncovered the characteristic of women everywhere to not tell the WHOLE story in an effort to make us look like unromantic/thoughtless oafs. I think they must take a class or something. (Sorry Mindaboo...gotta stick with Brad on this one.)



Oh believe me...I heard about it for years, as a matter of fact everytime I wear the earrings he says, "Nice trashcans!" The men picked at me something terrible at church. It wasn't very funny at the time, but it is now. I was actually the one who ended up looking quite foolish. 

Brad is actually very good at picking out things I like. He would never buy me an appliance for my birthday, Christmas or an anniversary. 

He knows I am just teasing. I knew he would tell the rest of the story.


----------



## B. Clint (Dec 5, 2009)

It depends: is it electric or manual crank?


----------



## Quickened (Dec 5, 2009)

There are two things that came to mind when i came into this thread

1: Some sort of Bailey's and Guinness ice cream (see: car bomb)

2: Another stout variation with vanilla and caramel

This in my opinion is a great gift that the both of you can use together


----------



## he beholds (Dec 5, 2009)

Quickened said:


> There are two things that came to mind when i came into this thread
> 
> 1: Some sort of Bailey's and Guinness ice cream (see: car bomb)
> 
> ...



A car bomb ice cream is ice cream that I could get excited over!!


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 5, 2009)

fine gift


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 5, 2009)

Brad said:


> And they were very nice stainless steel cans, a smaller nested inside the larger, with foot pedals, even. That was 9 years ago and we're still using both.



I should buy my wife steel cans like those!


----------



## matt01 (Dec 5, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> I know a bunch of wordlings who say getting anything of this sort for Christmas, birthday, anniversary or Mother's Day is verboten.



I bought my wife a lamp for Christmas. It is a ridiculous idea that we need to spend all sorts of money, and buy fun stuff for the holidays. During the years that we exchange gifts, we buy practical gifts.


----------



## CatherineL (Dec 5, 2009)

To me an ice cream maker is not a necessary kitchen appliance, its fun, so if she's said that she'd like it, I'd go for it! You could also be on the safe side and get a little basket with ice cream/food themed bath products (if she likes that kind of thing) to get the, erm, "romantic" side covered (things vanilla scented, etc).

My husband got me a steam mop a few years ago for my birthday (he was skeptical) and I still gush all over him how much I love it - it makes my life easier, and isn't something I would normally buy, so it was a great gift.


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 6, 2009)

> I should buy my wife steel cans like those!



If you do that I will have to change my vote to YES, you are a clod. I have a really great sense of humor, but I didn't find this one funny at all. Could be that I had just delivered baby number 4 and I was still hormonal. By the time I found the earrings I was so irate that I couldn't think straight. I still despise those trash cans to this day. 

Now, the ball and chain he gave me for our tenth anniversary...I found that very amusing. The sales clerk did not.


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 6, 2009)

> Now, the ball and chain he gave me for our tenth anniversary...I found that very amusing. The sales clerk did not.


Now my Beloved, in the interest of full disclosure, the romantic trip to Williamsburg was the anniversary present. The ball and chain was just a souvenir, along with the longpipe.


----------



## CatherineL (Dec 6, 2009)

I personally love funny gifts - inside jokes and such. Even more special to me than an expensive "easy" gift. My husband started several years ago getting store-bought birthday and anniversary cards and "editing" them. They're hilarious, though I usually can't display them with my other cards for, erm, questionably appropriate content.


----------



## Mindaboo (Dec 7, 2009)

> Now my Beloved, in the interest of full disclosure, the romantic trip to Williamsburg was the anniversary present. The ball and chain was just a souvenir, along with the longpipe.



Okay, you got me. I loved both!


----------

